# Newark Penn Station cleanup and upgrade



## jis (Jan 30, 2021)

$192 Million to be invested in bringing Newark Penn Station to full state of good repair....






Newark's Old Penn Station Is Getting A $190 Million Spruce-Up - Gothamist


Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




gothamist.com


----------



## west point (Jan 30, 2021)

Will that include the clean up of the south end of platforms ?


----------



## jis (Jan 31, 2021)

west point said:


> Will that include the clean up of the south end of platforms ?


If it is not mentioned in the article then it is not know.


----------



## jis (Jan 11, 2022)

> New Jersey Transit’s (NJ Transit) Board of Directors moved two facility projects forward with the awarding of separate contracts.
> 
> AECOM Technical Services, Inc., was awarded a $1.9-million contract for all design and construction support phases of the Trenton Transit Center enhancement project and Parsons Transportation Group was awarded a $9.2 million professional services contract for the restoration and renovation of Newark Penn Station.
> 
> ......



Details can be found in this article:

Newark Penn Station and Trenton Transit Center Upgrade Contracts Awarded


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 11, 2022)

jis said:


> Details can be found in this article:
> 
> Newark Penn Station and Trenton Transit Center Upgrade Contracts Awarded


Badly needed as we all know! Classic Station that has been neglected for years!


----------



## west point (Jan 11, 2022)

It is too bd the project is not going to be 24/7. That way the construction could run all the vagrants away?


----------



## daybeers (Jan 12, 2022)

Is the Solari flip board staying?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 12, 2022)

jis said:


> Details can be found in this article:
> 
> Newark Penn Station and Trenton Transit Center Upgrade Contracts Awarded


In order make a functional upgrade of TTC they’d have to demolish it first!


----------



## neroden (Jan 14, 2022)

Green Maned Lion said:


> In order make a functional upgrade of TTC they’d have to demolish it first!



Be serious. I've used it. It's pretty decent compared to the worst Amtrak stations, let alone compared to the worst SEPTA "stations" (shudder)









Bridesburg station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 15, 2022)

neroden said:


> Be serious. I've used it. It's pretty decent compared to the worst Amtrak stations, let alone compared to the worst SEPTA "stations" (shudder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am serious. It’s an eyesore, badly executed. The previous station was more attractive and I think it was an Amshack style. But at least it had a Roy Rogers.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 15, 2022)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I am serious. It’s an eyesore, badly executed. The previous station was more attractive and I think it was an Amshack style. But at least it had a Roy Rogers.



I passed through it last May. Here's a picture. While it might not win any architectural awards, I didn't think it was that bad. Of course, if one prefers Roy Rogers to McDonald's.....




I think the renovation work involves rebuilding the platforms, not the station itself.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 18, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I passed through it last May. Here's a picture. While it might not win any architectural awards, I didn't think it was that bad. Of course, if one prefers Roy Rogers to McDonald's.....
> 
> View attachment 26752
> 
> ...



The platforms are theonly thing attractive about the station. And who doesn’t prefer Roy Rogers? Their food has things McDonald’s lacks, such as flavor and edibility.


----------



## west point (Jan 18, 2022)

The last time at Newark the platforms appeared very poor on the south end. Always thought that the south end very seldom used except for a very long train. Wonder how the Super Stars will load on those poor platforms?


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 18, 2022)

neroden said:


> Be serious. I've used it. It's pretty decent compared to the worst Amtrak stations, let alone compared to the worst SEPTA "stations" (shudder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so ugly that if it got washed into a gully during a heavy rain, you could pump ugly for a month and still not get it all.


----------



## neroden (Jan 20, 2022)

me_little_me said:


> That's so ugly that if it got washed into a gully during a heavy rain, you could pump ugly for a month and still not get it all.


What's worse is it isn't the only one. Eddington is just as bad as Bridesburg. 

Tacony, Torresdale, Holmesburg Junction, and Cornwells Heights are nearly as bad but at least they have something identifiable as platforms, sort of. And these are ***all on the Trenton Line, aka the NEC***


----------

